# [French NR] Square-1 8.76 single and 13.84 average



## pokekrom (Nov 14, 2016)

In the first french 3 days competition, I did both single (Holding since April 2015 and by the same person since 2010) and average (that I already had since 2 weeks) :
The single from round 1 : 




And the average from final : 




The average isn't really good but it's still decent ! I'll beat it soon.


----------



## pokekrom (Nov 16, 2016)

I now have the scramble and reconstruction 
Scramble :
(0,2) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,0)
Solve :
z2 // inspection
(-3:0) / (-3:0) / //BTC
(-1:-3) / (3:0) / (-3:0) / //CO
/ (-3:0) / (4:1) / (-4:-1) / (3:0) / //EO
(0:-2) / (3:0) / (-3:0) / (3:0) / (-3:0) / //CP
(1:0) / (3:0) / (-1:-1) / (-2:1) / (-3:3) / (3:0) / (-1:-1) / (-2:1) / //EP


----------

